# Good Engine Rebuilder? Chicago area?



## vbaron21 (Jan 28, 2010)

well ive decided to keep my 1965 lemans....A 1965 lemans and not clone it into a GTO.

but i have a few questions.
1. it has the original 326 engine with the car, but its definately going to have to be rebuilt. Anyone know of a good engine rebuilder in the (North) Chicago Area? Ive gotten a few quotes, but nothing worth it so far.. actually it would be cheaper to buy a re manufactured engine with the quotes they have given me.

2. Would it be worth it to just ditch the #'s matching idea, and buy a re manufactured 326?


Thank you very much


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Rebuild the #s matching of course. Road trip!
Straight up the interstate to Barraboo, Wi. Herman's Motor Clinic.


----------



## vbaron21 (Jan 28, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Rebuild the #s matching of course. Road trip!
> Straight up the interstate to Barraboo, Wi. Herman's Motor Clinic.



do you happen to know how good he is on his prices? i know thats a very broad question, but in your opinion


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Phil is awesome. I trust him with all my high end engine builds. He can build anything you want, balance it and the whole 9 yards, you can have him just do the machining, or reassemble the whole thing, give him a call. 608-356-4732


----------

